# Motor shaft lateral movement - how much?



## angelfj1 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hello!

Both my engines, a 290 & 293 , have considerable lateral movement of the motor shaft. Yet, I see no evidence of any spacers or thrust bearings. How much movement is considered OK, and how can excess travel be corrected?

Thanks, Frank


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

what make ?
what type of loco ?
how much motion ?
what scale ?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Even more basically, is there anything wrong with the way they run right now?


----------



## angelfj1 (Dec 15, 2017)

what make ? American Flyer
what type of loco ? not sure what you mean by type
but AF designation is 290, 293 Northern Pacific (?)
how much motion ? 1/4" - 5/16"
what scale ? S

Frank


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Is the deflection at joints/universals, halfway along the shaft as a harmonic...? Due to the severe curvature we need our toy locomotives to negotiate, they have a LOT of lateral movement permitted by design because our tracks are wavy, undulate, and the trucks with the driving wheels need to move sharply in azimuth as they pivot. This generally is why the less fine toys don't have a lot of details added under their frames because the trucks wouldn't clear them without unwanted contact and wear.

As a general rule, you'll have a prop shaft made of either brass or plastic, depending on the make and vintage, and at least two universal type joints, or something analogous to a universal joint. Some older locomotives even have belt drives, so no shaft at all. There'll be a pillow block or gear tower taking one end of the prop shaft and the other end will be mated to the motor shaft. That gear tower will move all over the place as your loco moves over the rails.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

angelfj1 said:


> what make ? American Flyer
> what type of loco ? not sure what you mean by type
> but AF designation is 290, 293 Northern Pacific (?)
> how much motion ? 1/4" - 5/16"
> ...


can't help you much , the last time I messed with American flyer ike was still in office.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

angelfj1 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Both my engines, a 290 & 293 , have considerable lateral movement of the motor shaft. Yet, I see no evidence of any spacers or thrust bearings. How much movement is considered OK, and how can excess travel be corrected?
> 
> Thanks, Frank


All Flyer motors have at least 1 washer on the armature shaft on the worm gear end. Sometimes when you take the armature out the washer stays on the chassis but it should be there. Some lateral movement is needed but there are different thickness washers available from parts sources, Doug at Portlines. com carries them. Other things such as worn down brushes or weak brush springs can contribute to excess movement of the armature. Here's a pic of the 290 showing the washer. You might get more responses to questions if you ask in the S forum. Lots of helpful people there. Hope this helps.http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/album209/290_2


----------



## angelfj1 (Dec 15, 2017)

THANKS!


----------

